# Which picture do you like more?



## HigherViews (Jul 19, 2018)

Below are two pictures of the same subject. The left thumbnail is taken with a flash, and the right one is a 5-picture (5 stops) HDR shot. Some minor processing was done on both. I'll show thumbnails and a larger image. I'm interested in knowing which one you like more, and why. You can take the poll if you like, and explain why in a reply.
Thanks!!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2018)

To be honest, the perspective distortion kills the image for me, irrespective of the processing.  With a slight exposure increase and WB adjustment, the flash image, would be quite acceptable, whereas the HDR has some horrible artifacting, especially around the window.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2018)

I prefer the second image. I do not mind the apparent perspective distortion...it is what it is...


----------



## ACS64 (Jul 19, 2018)

"Perspective distortion" seems reality to me nor do I find the "horrible artifacting" (I have difficulty finding evidence of the existence of a word artifacting) in the HDR version of the photo.  I prefer the HDR as it stands but as suggested WB and luminance or gamma correction would boost the utility of the flash version.  I would also add a bit of direct of frontal reflection to fill the shadows created by the bounce from the ceiling.

A. C.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 20, 2018)

Number one for me...


----------



## ACS64 (Jul 21, 2018)

I said I liked the HDR better but I didn't say why:  1) The HDR separates the ceiling and the wall better, and 2) delivers more apparent detail in both the bedspread and the rug - both important to the character of the room.  This is a very quick edit to address those items.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 21, 2018)

I still like #2 better. There’s more contrast. #1 seems flat and, I don’t like the shadows from the flash from the fan blades. The second one just looks more natural. I think it’s the light coming through the window. It looks like it’s illuminating the room instead of the room being illuminated by something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ACS64 (Jul 22, 2018)

I agree.

A. C.


----------



## HigherViews (Jul 25, 2018)

ACS64 said:


> I said I liked the HDR better but I didn't say why:  1) The HDR separates the ceiling and the wall better, and 2) delivers more apparent detail in both the bedspread and the rug - both important to the character of the room.  This is a very quick edit to address those items.View attachment 160805



Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Helps me to learn!


----------



## HigherViews (Jul 25, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I still like #2 better. There’s more contrast. #1 seems flat and, I don’t like the shadows from the flash from the fan blades. The second one just looks more natural. I think it’s the light coming through the window. It looks like it’s illuminating the room instead of the room being illuminated by something else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Appreciate your comments!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 25, 2018)

I like the sharpness of the bed best in the HDR, but something annoys me about the fan to the point that I voted for the left image. A combination of the 2 would be best for my uninformed taste.


----------



## HigherViews (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I like the sharpness of the bed best in the HDR, but something annoys me about the fan to the point that I voted for the left image. A combination of the 2 would be best for my uninformed taste.



Right. A combination of the two is probably best - one quick way to do that is to just put one on top of the other in layers and adjust opacity of the top layer to get an acceptable halfway point. It may not be perfect but it would be better and, if doing it for hire, the agreed price would dictate how much time to spend on it.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 25, 2018)

The warmer tone and the better detail of the rug near the bed makes number 2 work for me.   The perspective doesn't really bother me, either.   



HigherViews said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > A combination of the two is probably best - one quick way to do that is to just put one on top of the other in layers and adjust opacity of the top layer to get an acceptable halfway point. It may not be perfect but it would be better and, if doing it for hire, the agreed price would dictate how much time to spend on it.


----------



## ACS64 (Jul 26, 2018)

Here is a very simple combine of the two.

A. C.


----------



## antongorlin (Aug 17, 2018)

I prefer the hdr one, not the flash. Have you tried flambient?


----------

